# Substitute for lemongrass paste



## Keliki82

is it possible to substitute lemongrass powder for lemongrass paste? If so, what should the ratio be? TIA


----------



## sgsvirgil

Here are some good substitutes:

- Lemon zest. 1 lemon = about 2 lemon grass stalks;
- Cilantro and fresh grated ginger. Use the Cilantro stalks rather than the leaves. They have more flavor. 2 tsp ginger + 2 tsp of Cilantro = 1 stalk of lemon grass. Grind in a mortar and pestle, if you have one or mash with the blade of your knife.
- Lemon juice, lemon zest and lime leaves. If you don't have lime leaves, use lime zest. Go easy on the lemon juice to avoid adding to much sour to the recipe. 

My preferred substitute is lemon zest and fresh grated ginger. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pat Pat

Yes, the powder works.

I don't know the direct translation. I usually just go by taste/smell.


----------



## butzy

yes, like pat says.
I also don't know the ratio. Bit difficult anyway as not every lemon grass stalk is the same size and same intensity.

If you would have neither, you can use some extra lemon on lime juice or zest.
Or leave it out.

@sgsvirgil : substituting lemon grass with cilantro or ginger?
That would mean changing a recipe quite a bit. Those flavours are totally different!


----------



## sgsvirgil

butzy said:


> yes, like pat says.
> I also don't know the ratio. Bit difficult anyway as not every lemon grass stalk is the same size and same intensity.
> 
> If you would have neither, you can use some extra lemon on lime juice or zest.
> Or leave it out.
> 
> @sgsvirgil : substituting lemon grass with cilantro or ginger?
> That would mean changing a recipe quite a bit. Those flavours are totally different!


Not cilantro or ginger. The cilantro and ginger are combined together with a mortar and pestle. The flavors come together and act as a substitute. The OP asked for substitutes. Not exact replicas.


----------



## butzy

Fair enough, although I would like to see the recipe first.
Mostly lemongrass is only a small amount playing around in the back ground. And most of the recipes using lemongrass will use chili's, garlic and ginger.
In most cases you can leave it out as the other flavours are already quite strong.


----------



## sgsvirgil

Very true. 

The recipe is quite simple. 1 stalk of lemongrass = approx. 1-2 teaspoons fresh ginger + 1-2 teaspoons cilantro stalks. The mixture ratio can be adjusted based on preference and/or the needs of the dish i.e. volume etc. 

The cilantro in the recipe can be substituted with lemon zest or preserved lemons. I have also used a combination of arugula and lemon zest mashed in a mortar and pestle (1 arugula leaf + 1 tsp lemon zest) in broths and seafood dishes that call for lemongrass with excellent results.


----------

